
Ask HN: Problem with Firefox and SSL_ERROR_RX_MALFORMED_SERVER_HELLO? - bennyp101
I&#x27;ve noticed yesterday and today that various sites are not loading first attempt in Firefox with: SSL_ERROR_RX_MALFORMED_SERVER_HELLO<p>Refreshing the page makes it work again.<p>The only thing I&#x27;ve been able to find relating to it is: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;askubuntu.com&#x2F;questions&#x2F;1037501&#x2F;firefox-fails-to-securely-connect-to-google-services-at-random-times-ubuntu-16<p>For instance, this one just did it for me: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;forums.theregister.co.uk&#x2F;forum&#x2F;1&#x2F;2018&#x2F;05&#x2F;18&#x2F;network_roundup_17_may_2018&#x2F;<p>Anyone else experiencing this? Trying to figure out if it is something network related&#x2F;firefox related&#x2F;ssl related
======
sbsevscer
Reload. It's a bug, but temporary. It happens when sites deploy TLS 1.3, but
it only happens once.
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1462303](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1462303)

~~~
bennyp101
Ah nice, thanks. That would explain the randomness then, as a few sites it has
happened on have been using cloudfare - so I guess they are upgrading

~~~
nniroclax
One of our users was getting this and I had absolutely no idea why - but now
we know. We're also on Cloudflare if that adds an additional data point to the
discussion.

------
kisamoto
Found this with the same error message, would be interested in others
experiences. An old forum posts suggests malware:
[https://support.mozilla.org/en-
US/questions/1024043](https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1024043) but
I have done a complete scan with Malware Bytes with nothing found.

    
    
      * OS: Mac OS 10.13.4
      * Browser: Firefox 59.0.2
      * Network: Various from work, VPN, domestic internet in Switzerland
    

So far I haven't found any way to reproduce this error but it does happen
sporadically and seemingly randomly - will try and keep a list of sites this
appears on below:

    
    
      * news.ycombinator.com

